# Removing wax



## Samhaigh2018 (Mar 15, 2018)

I have been looking for threads with information regarding products that are the best for removing wax. I have found a few such as ODK wax breakdown citrus prewash and chemical guys clean slate. 
I'm not sure which to go for to decontaminate my paint before clay barring and applying fresh wax. Any advice on a suitable product would be amazing. 

Also what are some of the better waxes to use? I currently have Farecla G3 Super gloss paste wax and Auto finesse Glisten spray wax. 

Thanks in advanced for any information given!


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Would have thought the clay will remove it anyway? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samhaigh2018 (Mar 15, 2018)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Would have thought the clay will remove it anyway?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So just wash as normal and the clay bar will remove the wax as well as contaminants?


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

As above, the clay will get rid of most but personally I like to get the wax off before claying as you want the clay to be working on pulling the contaminants out of the paint rather than pulling wax off.

Worth a look is the new Meguiars Wash+ it has abrasives in that will "polish" out the old wax and leave a pretty clean slate for claying


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Abrasives remove wax.
If you are claying then you should be taking these steps.
Wash
Tar remover
Iron remover
Clay
Polish
Wax.

That process will remove the wax for sure.

Virgil Tracey, not sure your thinking there bud but it doesn't sound right.
You'd remove wax so you can clay contamination under that wax layer? Why have you waxed over contamination and if you're claying then you surely are in the process of putting new protection down so why would it matter if as you put it the clay pulls the wax off?


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Luke M said:


> Abrasives remove wax.
> If you are claying then you should be taking these steps.
> Wash
> Tar remover
> ...


What i meant was that if the OP feels the need to clay then he believes there are contaminants in the paint, perhaps the wax degraded in some areas and not in others leading to bits getting embedded in the paint, either way i'd try to get the wax off and then clay / polish before adding a fresh coat of wax.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Luke M said:


> Abrasives remove wax.
> If you are claying then you should be taking these steps.
> Wash
> Tar remover
> ...


Very similar process here but I also use a panel wipe (H&S 7010) after Claying to ensure any clay lube or other chemicals have been removed. Not sure if this is absolutely necessary but it makes me feel better before I glaze/sealant :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Wax degrades clay bar thats why you should never use wash and wax if your making your own lube.

Not sure how but it does apparently


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Agree with Luke above in the main. Abrasives or chemicals remove wax. Clay doesnt remove it in my experience.

Ive used BH Cleanser fluid (chemical) in the past as well as Dodo Juice Lime Prime (bit of both i think) and the Lite version (chems only) to strip off wax after the decon ready for a polish/new wax.


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

The only way to ensure you're removing previous wax is to use an abrasive polish (or an abrasive pre wax cleanser).

Clay will degrade the performance of the wax, but certainly won't remove it completely.

ODK Breakdown is a citrus pre-wash to be used before contact washing with a 2 bucket method; it's not meant to remove the wax protection in any way.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

just watched forensic detailing video on youtube where he reviews meguiars wash plus,as i,m looking to strip off whats left of the meguiars ultimate wax on my car.
this is what i,m thinking of doing

snowfoam
rinse
2bm wash with car chem 1900-1
rinse
wash with meguiars wash plus
rinse and dry
panel wipe
and then fusso coat wax
not going to clay, did it a few months ago and is still silky smooth
any thoughts guys?
edit: just found meguiars wash plus on carparts4less.co.uk for £7.65


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

gishy said:


> snowfoam
> rinse
> 2bm wash with car chem 1900-1
> rinse
> ...


sub car chem for wash plus and save urself some time


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Fairtony said:


> sub car chem for wash plus and save urself some time


I was thinking a regular wash to get rid of all the dirt then wash plus applied direct to a wet wash mitt as per the forensic detailing vid


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Samhaigh2018 said:


> I have been looking for threads with information regarding products that are the best for removing wax. I have found a few such as ODK wax breakdown citrus prewash and chemical guys clean slate.
> I'm not sure which to go for to decontaminate my paint before clay barring and applying fresh wax. Any advice on a suitable product would be amazing.
> 
> Also what are some of the better waxes to use? I currently have Farecla G3 Super gloss paste wax and Auto finesse Glisten spray wax.
> ...


Another good option to remove wax, is Meguiars Wash + :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

gishy said:


> I was thinking a regular wash to get rid of all the dirt then wash plus applied direct to a wet wash mitt as per the forensic detailing vid


You're quite right. Using it on a dirty car is not a great idea. It's not as per the standard instructions but it works much better as you and the Forensic Detailing video suggest.


----------

